# Spotted a worm



## frankiedeb (May 10, 2012)

i took nemo to the vets today for his first vaccinations today and while he was there he had a worming and a flea treatment.

Just now when he did a poop (which he almost did in the livingroom before i whisked him to the puppy training pad), i spotted a very long white worm in his poop.

Should i be worried, i know he's had the worming treatment but should i expect more worms coming out of his stool or is that it now?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would worm him again. Most worm meds require more than one dose, and usually separated by a couple of weeks...one dose kills the adult worms, the other kills the eggs. So, if I were you, I'd get wormer from your vet (the pet store products are usually junk) and do two rounds.


----------



## frankiedeb (May 10, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I would worm him again. Most worm meds require more than one dose, and usually separated by a couple of weeks...one dose kills the adult worms, the other kills the eggs. So, if I were you, I'd get wormer from your vet (the pet store products are usually junk) and do two rounds.


Thanks Arreau, if he has had his worming treatment today when should i do it again, he is due another worming treatment in three weeks at his final vaccination appt?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

How often do you guys worm an adult dog? My breeder was worming every 6 months. I think that is too often.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I usually separate the doses by 7 to 10 days. Three weeks seems like an awfully long time between wormings...

I could be wrong, but from what I understand the first dose kills the adult worms, but there are still eggs in there that haven't been affected by the wormer. Then when those eggs hatch, the 2nd dose kills THOSE worms before they're old enough to produce more eggs. If you wait too long, the worms that hatched after the first dose could mature enough to lay eggs of their own - and then you'd still have a problem...

I usually keep strongid wormer that I get from my vet in my medicine cabinet. I do some rescue and foster and I usually worm everything that comes through that way... If I don't hit the 7 day mark with the second worming, I'll try to at least do it by day 10 for sure!

Hope this helps!

Barb


----------



## frankiedeb (May 10, 2012)

nemo is only 8 weeks old so i'm confused at how often he should be wormed?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Carley's Mom said:


> How often do you guys worm an adult dog? My breeder was worming every 6 months. I think that is too often.


I'd only worm like that if my dog lived outdoors and in the country where they could be eating God-knows-what outside. My dogs aren't outside unattended so they don't get to eat worm-laden creatures. I rarely worm my own dogs unless they've been somewhere that they could have likely contracted them...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It completely depends on which dewormer was used! I would NOT go against the advice of your vet for when to deworm next! It is normal to find worms in the stool after deworming because they have died and are coming out. It is common to deworm a second time, but ask your vet which time frame for which medication they used. Check a stool sample 2 weeks after the last deworming to see if you need to do more.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Since he's had one dose of wormer today, I'd give him another dose sometime between May 25th and May 28th. If he was MY puppy, I wouldn't worm again until I had a reason to (such as seeing worms in feces, or seeing other indications of parasites - poor coat, bloated belly, etc., and/or if we had been somewhere that the worm load could be heavy such as a dog park, and/or if I know my dog could have been eating birds, rodents, etc.) 

After my initial puppy wormings I might go indefinitely without worming... I do have the vet do fecal exams periodically if I'm wondering if there are worms present... I've never had a positive test yet.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> Since he's had one dose of wormer today, I'd give him another dose sometime between May 25th and May 28th


Again, that could be a complete worthless deworming depending on which medication was used. Ask Your Vet for when to deworm him next!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I disagree with routine worming, but if a stool specimen is positive, you have to do two wormings unless they have come out with some new wormer that kills eggs, too. The trouble with doing a stool specimen before a second worming is they look for eggs in the specimen. If the worms just hatched after the first worming, they won't have laid eggs yet. After the second worming, I would have a stool specimen checked a few months later to be sure.


----------

